
Impossible Foods – burger now available in NYC - datashovel
http://impossiblefoods.com/
======
datashovel
found a more informative link:
[http://momofuku.tumblr.com/post/148004390068/impossible](http://momofuku.tumblr.com/post/148004390068/impossible)

